# Root Snowblower



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone know anything about root snowblowers. I found one in my area Im looking at but im uncertain of the weight of the thing. Im not sure if a 924G Cat would be heavy enough for it. Its powered by a 3406 cat, so that alone is pretty heavy. I dont have a model # on it right now, but might go to look at it in the morning. Any one with any knowledge of these machine's Id like to hear your opinion.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not heard of Root blowers. I am replying because you said it's powered by a Cat 3406. That's a big engine. The most popular configuration is 425 HP. In an industrial application they could be less but I doubt thay would be set up to deliver less than 350 HP. Seems to me that it would be cheaper to go with a smaller displacement if they wanted less HP. My thought is that a blower that would require that much HP would need to be mounted on a 5yd+ carrier. Maybe you'll get lucky and it will be the perfect match (I certainly hope so). Upload some pics, when you go look at it, so we can see it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

What u gonna use that for man?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I abandon the thought on this. First off it was a 3208 cat, not a 3406. Second of all I found out it was a single stage blower so the blowing a distance was not good. Would probably make a good blower for someone who wants to load trucks. It looked in good shape. It actually used to be owned by the City that I live in, so i went to the city garage and they told me everything I ever wanted and didn't want to know about it. The company that used to make them is Root Spring Scraper Co. I think there still in business today making under body plow units for DOT trucks. 
Steve, I was going to use it for our accounts on the south side of town that blow in really bad when we get wind. Lots of open space and places to blow it. That or I could fill all your driveways back in so you had something to do......lol I think my loader would be doing a donkey kick with that thing on the front of it though!


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey 4x4, how about this one?
http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/2162183898.html


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Grass Master;1198453 said:


> Hey 4x4, how about this one?
> http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/2162183898.html


yeah, I was going to go and look at it last night, but I was tired and fell asleep. I actually know the guy that has thins one. It looks like its a little lighter and its a 2 stage. Maybe I'll get out there to look at it today sometime.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

That (2) piece blower will be a little more of a PIA to mount and dismount. You will need to fabricate a way to attach the pony motor to the back bumper, and have another machine to help mount it. I would imagine that you could leave the power unit attached for the season and just swap out the front attachments to suit your needs. This may make the machine a little less maneuverable though. I'm probably pointing out what you already know. One thing that I prefer about this type of system is that they usually don't have shear pins.


----------

